# Call of Duty 4 issue with Punkbuster



## GoldPirate (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi guys

I recently began playing CoD4 online, and I am having one issue. When I installed the game, I didn't install Punkbuster along with it (the program which prevents the use of bots), and I therefore cannot join servers with the punkbuster requirement.

I checked the Punkbuster site, but was unsure on how I could install this. The only way I can think of is to reinstall the game. Do I have to do this, or is there another way?

Thx!


----------



## Woodsyx (Jan 6, 2008)

GoldPirate said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I recently began playing CoD4 online, and I am having one issue. When I installed the game, I didn't install Punkbuster along with it (the program which prevents the use of bots), and I therefore cannot join servers with the punkbuster requirement.
> 
> ...


Have you tried running the Auto-start to see if it offers a stand alone install for punkbuster. Also after a quick look on the site this guide looks like what you need. http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php

and if your software won't autoupdate to the latest version of punkbuster you can grab the updates at this page.
http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=dl-cod4.php


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

also check the CD for a PB folder. You should be able to install it that way.


----------



## toy9999 (Jan 17, 2008)

Dear Members,

I am really struggling here at the moment and i was hoping if someone would be so kind as to help out. I have searched through the details on evenbalances website to try and resolve my punk buster issues with Call of duty 4.

I am running call of duty4 through steam. i have tried the manual set up to install PB *(pbsetup)*, but it fails, with the message *"downloading a global config file failed - reason: network down"*
This happens everytime - possibly their server doesnt like my proxy settings?

*I have also run the pbsvc file, this runs successfully ( i think). please see below: *

Starting PunkBuster Service Tests (v0.986) (01/17/08 23:32:33)
Checking OS
Windows XP (build 2600, Service Pack 2) 32-bit
Checking PnkBstrA service status RUNNING
Checking PnkBstrA Version OK (1029)
Extracting "PnkBstrB.exe" to:
"C:\Documents and Settings\Greig\Application Data\PnkBstrB.exe"
OK
Checking firewall settings OFF
Checking if PnkBstrB is running STOPPED
Getting port for PnkBstrA OK (44301)
Opening socket for packet send OK
Sending version packet to PnkBstrA SENT
Receiving version from PnkBstrA OK
Received 6 bytes from 127.0.0.1:44301
Response = 7266 (ms) Version = v1029
Getting PnkBstrB install instance OK
Sending start packet to PnkBstrA SENT
Waiting for packet from PnkBstrA OK
Received 3 bytes from 127.0.0.1:44301
Response = 11313 (ms) PnkBstrB started.
Load SUCCESSFUL.
Watching for PnkBstrB instance change (1) CHANGED (2)
Getting port for PnkBstrB OK (45301)
Sending version packet to PnkBstrB SENT
Receiving version from PnkBstrB OK
Received 5 bytes from 127.0.0.1:45301
Response = 3000 (ms) Version = 1806
Checking PnkBstrK driver status NOT FOUND
Extracting new PnkBstrK to:
"C:\Documents and Settings\Greig\Application Data\PnkBstrK.sys"
OK
Sending load packet to PnkBstrB SENT
Checking PnkBstrK driver status RUNNING
Stopping PnkBstrK STOPPED
Deleting PnkBstrK OK
Checking PnkBstrK driver status DELETED
Manually stopping PnkBstrB STOPPED
Removing test PnkBstrB file OK

----------------------------------
Tests finished.

*If the update fails im advised to 'save as' files into my pb folder, there are 2 windows files, im not sure so i saved both.
This is recommended if the downloading fails.*


# PB Client v2.032 for Win32 Filename: wc002032.htm
# PB ClientA v1394 for Win32 Filename: wa001394.htm

Whenever i start cod4 mulitplayer - an error comes up saying failed to initiate punkbuster. If there was a file which is up to date that i could cut and paste in the right folder without having to do an online update?

Your help would be greatly appreciated.

Regards
toy9999


----------

